
Show HN: Rack Elevation Diagram Generator in JavaScript - wjholden
https://wjholden.com/rack
======
onion2k
It's good to to see IndexDB used for data persistence to reduce the need for a
backend API and network calls. It's an under-used technology that's available
in every browser
([https://caniuse.com/indexeddb](https://caniuse.com/indexeddb)).

I can recommend Dexie ([https://dexie.org/](https://dexie.org/)) as a wrapper
to make it a bit nicer to work with.

~~~
swyx
what makes this application better suited to IndexedDB over localstorage? its
not a lot of data.

(genuine qtn, i tend to use localstorage a lot and have never handcoded IDB
usage but have of course used libraries that used IDB)

~~~
onion2k
_what makes this application better suited to IndexedDB over localstorage? its
not a lot of data._

I haven't found IndexedDB helps much the quantity of data (you _can_ store
more than localStorage, but most apps don't need close to that much). The
advantage comes from iterating over the data (with cursors) for searching, and
the fact that Indexeddb is versioned so you can migrate existing data to a new
format when you deploy updates really easily.

~~~
swyx
ah, good, nuanced, points, thank you

------
iDemonix
For anyone looking for a better way of managing rack diagrams/assets, NetBox
has a great and easy UI for this.

------
mywacaday
Why when I export rack to image the back button is disabled?

~~~
tiborsaas
They just replace the page content with the image so when you hit back you are
navigated back to HN or in your case nowhere since you opened it in a new tab.

